# How to Install XP on PowerBook G4



## swader (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi

Everybody I have a problem which I want to solve very urgently.

I want to install Windows XP Pro on my Apple PowerBook G4. I dont have a slightest idea on how to do it on Apple.

If somebody know the easier way out...... Please help me. I dont want to make backups and dont want to f*** my G4.

Also where can I get the drivers for the hardware for XP.

Wating for an early and gr8 solution.

Thnx.


----------



## aadipa (Mar 14, 2006)

In this case, best bet is to find some virtual machine emulator and install xp on it.

Or you can try remote desktop


Also no need to post in every section...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338842#338842


----------



## swader (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sorry about posting in different sections.

Can you tell me where i can get those emulators.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 16, 2006)

Check this out if it helps  Q emulator. It is based on qemu. Try this out.


----------



## mail2and (Mar 16, 2006)

You can use Microsoft's Virtual PC for Mac. For more information visit mactopia.com or microsoft.com/mac

It is by far the best x86 emulator for PPC OS X. 

Btw, why do you want to install XP?

I mean if you need any software, please ask for it.


----------



## kunalmg (Mar 18, 2006)

i think apple's OS are more powerful than Windows Oses


----------

